

Finno-Ugric language may give Finland's schools the edge - wisty
http://finnish-and-pisa.blogspot.com/

======
billswift
As the post I linked on an earlier submission about Finnish schools
([http://www.amren.com/mtnews/archives/2010/12/pisa_scores_sho...](http://www.amren.com/mtnews/archives/2010/12/pisa_scores_sho.php))
shows, European descended students in the United States did better than
Estonians, and every other European country except Finland. And Koreans and
Asian-Americans did better than Finland. So the language issue is mostly to
totally irrelevant.

